
Ask HN: Can you posit some examples of civil discourse? - ahdroit
I understand this is not a political forum and am not looking for your political opinion rather examples of effective communication.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=9DvmLMUfGss
Firing Line with William F. Buckley Jr.: Vietnam and the Intellectuals<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Civil_discourse<p>I am aware that:
&quot;Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they&#x27;re evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Ideological or political battle or talking points.&quot; 
and also:
&quot;We ban accounts that use Hacker News primarily for political or ideological battle, regardless of which politics they favor. &quot;<p>But would be interested in what makes effective dialog in your opinion.<p>other discussions (Buckley):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=William%20F.%20Buckley&amp;sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=story<p>(Chomsky)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=Chomsky&amp;sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix=false&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=story<p>I am not interested in your opinions on the specific speakers or their point of view. Rather examples where each speaker is able to communicate their point of view to the best of their ability within a context that allowed for a dialog.
======
wu-ikkyu
There are various intellectuals who have recorded debates and lectures on
youtube. It just depends on who you're interested in. If you look up any of
these names on youtube or elsewhere you'll find some interesting and eloquent
discourse (at least it is to me) with considerable political implications:

-Marshall McLuhan (media and communications theory)

[https://youtu.be/ImaH51F4HBw](https://youtu.be/ImaH51F4HBw)

-Buckminster Fuller (futurism and socioeconomics)

[https://youtu.be/elVGz_VR3eU](https://youtu.be/elVGz_VR3eU)

-Alan Watts (psychology and religion)

[https://youtu.be/eV7FLlRmuf0](https://youtu.be/eV7FLlRmuf0)

-Joseph Campbell (mythology and culture)

[https://youtu.be/aGx4IlppSgU](https://youtu.be/aGx4IlppSgU)

-MLK (sociology and human rights)

[https://youtu.be/9SfH2uMayks](https://youtu.be/9SfH2uMayks)

~~~
ahdroit
just wanted to say before this gets lost... all heroes, had not seen all of
these, i think i am also interested in implicit animosity but at the same time
coherent dialog¿? that said whom ever you are i lov u. in the truest sense of
the world.

